# Super Tasty Sweet Pepper BBQ Sauce



## mark in the pit (Aug 7, 2017)

Made a real tasty sweet pepper BBQ sauce this past weekend.

Ingredients:

1 bag of sweet peppers
1 jalapeno
4 cloves of garlic
1/3 white onion

Rinse and clean all peppers, remove seeds.  Roast on hot grill till you see nice char marks all over. Remove and dice everything.  Put all veg in sauce pan on medium heat with a little olive oil.  

Add in:

paprika
brown sugar
salt
pepper
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup of apple cider vinegar

Simmer until the vegetables start to become mushy and translucent.  Either put all in blender or use hand emulsifier to grind everything into more of a liquid than chunks.  Add a little more water if needed to get it to grind properly.

Once smooth add in:

Ketchup (high fructose free)
Mustard
Dash of hot sauce
Worcestershire sauce
Maple Syrup

Continue cooking / reducing on medium low heat until you reach your desired thickness. Put in a container.  This should be good in the fridge for up to a week.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 7, 2017)

Looks good!  I may have to try some time soon :)

Yesterday I made attempt #2 at replicating my favorite BBQ sauce.  I'm very close.  Just a few more minor tweaks and I think I have it!


----------



## mark in the pit (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks!  What sauce are you trying to reverse engineer :)  I'm a sucker for a good sauce.  Has to be on the side though, don't want to mess up a good meat.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 7, 2017)

Here in Texas there is a small chain of BBQ restaurants called Rudy's.

Their BBQ sauce is basically my favorites!  

I feel their BBQ is pretty good and seems consistent from one location to another though their sausage is HORRIBLE!













DSC01323_1132x954__59594.1474920433.1280.1280.jpg?



__ tallbm
__ Jul 5, 2017






My first attempt was trying a so called "clone" recipe I found online and it was way off.

I then looked at the bottle label (I have a bottle in the fridge) and then using the "clone" as a base, I started modifying the recipe to include the ingredients in the label from order of greatest to least greatest.

This way I included everything that was called out on the label and excluded any out of whack proportions of ingredients listed in the "clone".  I've done this before and it is really the way to go.

I'm confident I got on the right track because it got real close in taste tests and much closer in appearance.

I got about 85% of my guesstimations correct on ingredients, seasonings, and proportions.

I also discovered that a few of the liquid components (vinegar, worschestire, and lemon juice) seem to be added after the other components are simmered together.  So basically you simmer tomato, seasonings, and oil for 30 min then mix in the other liquids.

Round 3 tweaks will be to reduce the granulated garlic, increase the black pepper, and then go from there :)

Once I get it figured out in round 3 or round 4 I'll post the recipe.  I also plan to PH test it with my PH device to give me a rough idea on it's can-ability or at least a guess on it's lifespan within the fridge.

BTW, great video.  That is like a perfect example of a how-to video.  Keep it up!  :)


----------



## mark in the pit (Aug 7, 2017)

Haven't heard of it.  Gonna have to pick up a bottle of that and check it out.  Amazon has it rated at 4.7 stars and only three complaints, 1 was too hot (not a problem ;) ) 2 too pricey (around $20 on average, might be a little steep) and 3 not the same as it used to be (I would have nothing to base it on).  The rest are all 5 stars.  I look forward to checking out what your recipe once you get it tweaked out and then compare them.  Looks like they have a few rubs out too, have you given any of those a try?

Thanks again!


----------



## tallbm (Aug 7, 2017)

Mark In The Pit said:


> Haven't heard of it.  Gonna have to pick up a bottle of that and check it out.  Amazon has it rated at 4.7 stars and only three complaints, 1 was too hot (not a problem ;) ) 2 too pricey (around $20 on average, might be a little steep) and 3 not the same as it used to be (I would have nothing to base it on).  The rest are all 5 stars.  I look forward to checking out what your recipe once you get it tweaked out and then compare them.  Looks like they have a few rubs out too, have you given any of those a try?
> 
> Thanks again!


Never tried their rubs.  I'm really simple when it comes to "rubs" and I just toss on the seasoning I desire for that meat or dish. 

I do quite a bit of cooking in various forms and have an extensive spice cabinet so I am able to mix together just about any variety of seasoning I need/want rather than buying a rub :)

For the most part nothing can really beat or go far beyond Salt, Pepper, Onion, and Garlic.  Those big 4 seasonings are amazing on any meat and then for basically any style of dish you start with that and then add to it for Italian, Mexican, Cajun, Chinese, etc. 

I am not opposed to rubs at all, I just happen to have just about all the seasonings already.  I often check a rub or seasoning blend ingredient list to see if it has anything I don't have or if it has anything special.  I rarely get surprised so I am often able to replicate or get close to that seasoning if I need to.

For example, Montreal Steak Seasoning is very good.  I think it is Salt, Pepper, Red Pepper, Garlic, and Paprika for the most part.  I get close with Salt, Pepper, Onion (yea its not in the ingredients list but so good), Garlic, and a good pinch of Cayenne pepper on one side of my steak.  Wow, amazing!  

Anyhow, enough of my rambling here hahahha.  If you have a rub or sauce you swear by I would love to hear about it :)


----------



## mark in the pit (Aug 7, 2017)

I have a pretty good brisket rub and a pretty good pork shoulder butt rub that I have been using for a while, They are bastardized versions and mashups of something I saw on TV and online I am sure. But when all is said and done, 90% of the time with everything else I would just salt, pepper, garlic regardless of what I had in my cupboard.  I think it's a habitual mental thing :) so I started buying rubs that look interesting every now and again just so I would have "something" that tasted a little different than what I normally do.  My go to is Byron's Butt Rub but my brisket and pork butt rubs I still keep on hand "just in case".

Brisket:

Chipotle Powder (a little sweet and spicy)

Salt

Pepper

Sugar (white)

Cheap yellow hotdog mustard as the binder, I don't measure, I just give everything a somewhat even coating.

Pork Butt Rub:

1/2 C Brown Sugar

1/2 C Sweet Paprika

1/4 C Kosher Salt

1/4 C Chili Powder

2 TBS Old Bay

1/2 TSP Ginger

1 TBS Pepper

Cheap yellow hotdog mustard as the binder.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks for the rub recipes.

I have one mixed up for pork butts and ribs that is basically the following:

1/2 cup Salt

1/2 cup Pepper

1/4 cup granulated Garlic

1/4 cup Dehydrated Onion

1/4 cup Paprika

Pretty simple and can basically be used on anything plus I think it is basically the same or similar to what Franklin's BBQ uses for pork butt or so.  I personally like to have a little cayenne but I add that one after the fact if I'm the main person eating the stuff since I have no problem with any spice where others might :)


----------



## mark in the pit (Aug 7, 2017)

I am a BIG Franklin fan :)  I have a tough time with just S&P on the brisket though.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 7, 2017)

Mark In The Pit said:


> I am a BIG Franklin fan :)  I have a tough time with just S&P on the brisket though.


I agree.  I will go plain SPOG on the one I will be doing at the end of this week.  It should come out amazing provided I don't screw something up during the smoking/cooking process :)


----------



## mark in the pit (Aug 7, 2017)

Oh, nice, I'm doing one this coming Saturday as well. I'll most likely grab a Wal-Mart packer unless Etline has something special laying around.


----------



## mark in the pit (Aug 12, 2017)

20170812_102140.jpg



__ mark in the pit
__ Aug 12, 2017


















IMG_20170812_190311_814.jpg



__ mark in the pit
__ Aug 12, 2017






Did two pig's heads and a brisket :).  Ended up getting the brisket from Etline, a restaurant supplier.


----------

